# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  المكفوفون يساندون المبصرين في القطيف

## زهرة الريف

*استهداف 3 آلاف طفل للكشف المبكر عن مشاكل النظر 

الخط - ماجد الشبركة 
أخذ المكفوفون في محافظة القطيف زمام المبادرة من المبصرين حولهم ليقلبوا الآية، فبدلاً عن أن يبحثوا عمن يساندهم في تعويض فقدانهم نعمة البصر، بادروا إلى إطلاق حملة عبر مركزهم لمساعدة المبصرين على العناية بأبصارهم.*
*ويستهدف المكفوفون في حملتهم هذه من خلال مركز رعاية المكفوفين بالمحافظة الكشف المبكر على عيون 3 آلاف مبصر ومبصرة من طلاب وطالبات رياض الأطفال في المحافظة وتثقيفهم وتوعيتهم بأهمية العناية بالعين ليحافظوا على نعمة البصر العظيمة التي وهبها الله لهم. ويأمل المكفوفون عبر حملتهم إلى الكشف المبكر عن أي مرض أو مشكلة قد يصيب أي مبصر أو مبصرة دون أن يعلما، لتدارك الأمر والتمكن من العلاج مبكراً قبل أن تصبح الحالة مزمنة، وتؤدي لفقدان المبصر لبصره ـ لاسمح الله.*
*وقال مسؤول اللجنة الصحية في مركز رعاية المكفوفين بالقطيف الدكتور ضياء آل غزوي لـ"الوطن" إن البرنامج يستهدف 17 روضة في مرحلته الأولى، وفي الأسبوع الأول رصدت الزيارات الميدانية الكشف على 537 طفلاً وطفلة. وأضاف أن الحملة كشفت وجود 23 مشكلة صحية في العين والبصر لدى أطفال. وتم إشعار أسرهم بضرورة مراجعة أطباء مختصين، موضحاً أن الحالات التي تم اكتشافها أغلبها انحراف وقصر وطول بصر، مؤكداً أن اكتشافها في هذه السن المبكرة يساعد على تدارك الحالة وعلاجها، قبل أن تصبح مزمنة ويصعب علاجها في حال اكتشافها في وقت متأخر.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسآندة رآئعه* 

*وآكتشاف مهم للاطفال وللجمييع*

*شكرا اختي ع الطرح*

*ماننحرم الجديد*

*ودي*

----------

